# What are you shooting ?



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Here's my primary bow. It's a pimped out DAS Master :wink:

Ray :shade:


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Ray that is very cool looking 

What are the specs and what limbs are on it 

ILF or das ?


----------



## Dewey3 (May 6, 2012)

Here are mine (Again! Apologies to those who are tired of seeing them.)

Excel w/ Tradtech Black Max carbon limbs (35# - also have 45# BM wood/glass limbs for it):









Shooting off the shelf:









And for sheer fun, my Abbott longbow (66" 44# Yew and Coco):


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Very nice Dewey 

Thx


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

currently doing most of my shooting with Megatron, a Predator Velocity riser with 51# limbs, supposedly 54# on this riser...

Early on, mostly these...








From left,
Mercy, Tomahawk longbow given to me by a friend, on indefinite loan with a cousin who is more matched to her long draw, 80# @ 32". Who are we kidding. She never sees 32"
Center, thumper, my go to longbow, also a tomahawk.
right, thor, and older martin Hatfield, given to a friend now, but lots of good times.

Not so long ago...









Our friend Bobby watches as I hold Guenhwyvar, a Predator Classic 60# recurve, and my beloved Chey, the elf, is coming up with her Bear Montana, Azuriel.

Yes, we're dorky, and name our bows


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

View attachment 1402608
View attachment 1402613


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

I've mostly been shooting a TT Pinnacle II w/ 45# Black Max limbs...also have a set of TT 55# wood recurve limbs for it. I've also been shooting a 50" Shakespeare Cascade recurve,[email protected], that I recently picked up...cool little bow


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

BarneySlayer said:


> View attachment 1402602
> 
> currently doing most of my shooting with Megatron, a Predator Velocity riser with 51# limbs, supposedly 54# on this riser...
> 
> ...


Barney I am not familiar with the Megatron please fill me in


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

JParanee said:


> Barney I am not familiar with the Megatron please fill me in


It is a Predator Bows Riser, what they call a 'Velocity', as opposed to their 'Hunter' or 'Classic' risers, which tend to be more 'traditional', essentially designed for same limbs, but with a little more preload, and lower brace height, hence, faster. It's got more holes that I can use, but one of them allows me to put a plunger in while still shooting off the shelf, which has proven to be really handy in the tuning process. I added the decepticon logos myself. Bought some pendants off of Ebay, cut off the chain loops, and some fletching glue  Named Megatron because it looks like a mean robot, with an unforgiving personality. And, I like Transformers!

going to try another grip, and I might want to put some weight on it one way or another, but so far, it flies nice at 8 gpp, though with the preload, I'm thinking maybe of trying limbs for a 62" amo length as opposed to the current 60", though I really do prefer slightly shorter bows for the maneuverability that the string angle affords.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

From left to right : Omega longbow, tradtech titan w/ TT carbon/wood, Hunter bow longbow, Bear kodiak love them all, but the tradtech is by far the most accurate shooter for me.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I am currently shooting a Spig 650 with W&W Ex Prime limbs, a Blackbook TDRC custom recurve or a Fox Triple Crown. I would put photos up but it doesn't want to let me


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

This is my main bow. 64" 54#@28" Blacktail Elite with a bocote riser footed with wenge and bocote limbs. Antler burr limb bolts are by Sticshooter on Trad Gang.


----------



## buffrider (Dec 15, 2011)

#50 Samick Sage


----------



## c-lo (Jan 8, 2012)

Just got an ILF rig. Hoyt Horizon with Long 26 lb win and win limbs which is 31 lbs at my draw. 

















My go to bow before that has been my dad's old 1960's Hoyt 35 lbs. A very sweet and smooth bow at 62 inches. Even better because it's a family bow.


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

43# Hoyt Dorado


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

JParanee said:


> Ray that is very cool looking
> 
> What are the specs and what limbs are on it
> 
> ILF or das ?


Thanks.

It has a DAS limb mounting system and Samick Extreme limbs. I've had Samick Masters previously and I actually prefer the Masters. It draws 69lbs. at 29.5"

Ray :shade:


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Beautiful bows above....all of them! I'm gonna have one in total black in the near future. Be a nice b-day present for myself in Nov.


----------



## AdAstraAirow (Aug 22, 2011)

Here is my new barebow and 3D set-up. A 25" Best Moon aluminum riser with Dryad ACS-RC limbs. Components include a Jager BEST grip, 14 strand 8125 string, Shibuya DX plunger and Spigarelli ZT rest. Limbs are 46# at my 30" draw length. This kit is fast and accurate for me.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

All very nice 

Here is a bow I had made to shoot a Buffalo Hopefully some day 

Fedora 560 Ebony & Myrtle with Bamboo limbs about 70 pounds at my draw .... Real Smoker


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

BLACK WOLF said:


> Thanks.
> 
> It has a DAS limb mounting system and Samick Extreme limbs. I've had Samick Masters previously and I actually prefer the Masters. It draws 69lbs. at 29.5"
> 
> Ray :shade:



What is it about the Masters that you prefered over the Extremes ?


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Okay Joe...saw this thread on my droid at work and couldn't wait to get home to play...all these are fresh off the cellphone cam tonight..

first? Is "Grace": my 64"/44# Bushman "American Native" Longbow...and i cherish this bow for a number of reasons..1. it was made by a bowyer local to me, 2. It's by far the most stunning longbow i've ever seen and even the bowyer admitted it was his most "obsessed" works, 3. I wanted it so bad (after test shooting it) he fronted it to me for 1/2 down on a greatly reduced price, 3. My parents, wife and daughters gave me a gift card to pay off the balance for christmas..and it's a double fishtail riser design of 13 laminations including zebrawood, bocate, bubinga, phenolic stringers, and stabilized burl olive with action-boo limbs...




























Then there's "Bob": My 62"/42# Bob Lee TD Hunter that started out with 54# limbs from over a decade ago (When he was known as "Mr. Lee" LOL!)..then went to 64"/46# limbs and finally the 42#ers he dons now...tried to sell'im twice now but he just keeps sticking around getting older and weaker like his owner...



















finally?..."Sweet Thang": 23" Black Hoyt Excel riser with 30# SF Gold Standard Foam Limbs making a 66" Bow locked down @ 33#s with a wood Ortho Grip, Stokerized Stab, Shibuya Plunger and Fully Adjustable spring flipper..and lov'in it..it's my "all day long" bow..



















all i got and feel'in blessed to have it, Bill. :cool2:


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

JParanee said:


> What is it about the Masters that you prefered over the Extremes ?


They were noticably quieter to me and faster...by how much I'm not completely sure...but they did end up breaking.

The next set of limbs will most likely be Borders HEXVI when I can afford a new pair.

Ray :shade:


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Come on...post 'em up. I love seeing everybody's bows. Some real beauties so far. I like that Fedora, read they really smoke an arrow....:nod:

Jinkster, the wood on your longbow looks like it's lit from within, very pretty.


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

Belcher Union Jack , all yew lams ... 66" 57# string follow ...sweet !







Howard Hill Halfbreed 68" 57# ... "Lil Longshot" ... my old faithful and the caused the demise of many a hog !







My Dave Miller "ol' Tom" Man a sweetie pie ... the gentleman of bows ... 66 52#@ 27" 







Mr PLX Widow t/d .........







Whippenstick "Classic" 52# 66", slight string follow ... perhaps the quickest, sweetest and most forgiving of the bunch ... man I love nice osage !


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)

My one and only bow 66" Omega longbow


----------



## unkieford (Jun 7, 2010)

My bows Saxon 40# @ 28" 64", Omega 45# @ 27" 64" & Martin 55# @ 28" 62







My favorite bows Saxon 40# @ 28" 64", Omega 45# @ 27" 64"







My wife's vintage Browning Wasp collection 35#, 42# & 46# try taking these off her and she'll carve you up!

---Ford---


----------



## gdpolk (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't have any photos of it strung; I should get some of it in the woods hanging from an arrow with my buffalo fur quiver. It's a figured cocobolo riser with some fiddleback properties (vanes are about the width of a wooden pencil) in the right light, 4 layers of bamboo, and clear glass on both sides. The limbs have an arrow woodburned into both the limbs. It's 50# at 28".


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

my main hunting and 3d bow, so its what i shoot most days..

bighorn takedown, [email protected], just shoots like a dream for me...


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

BLACK WOLF said:


> They were noticably quieter to me and faster...by how much I'm not completely sure...but they did end up breaking.
> 
> The next set of limbs will most likely be Borders HEXVI when I can afford a new pair.
> 
> Ray :shade:


A lot of very nice bows 

Ray 

I even priced out a set of Borders just waiting for something o push me over the edge.

I'm really impressed with the BF's so it's making it hard to justify


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

AngelDeVille said:


> My one and only bow 66" Omega longbow


I'm not a long bow guy, but Kegans bows have nice lines


----------



## Mo0se (Sep 24, 2002)

I feel left out..lol..I sent an email to Milton today..it went something like this:

"Howdy Milton, just checking on the progress?"
Thanks! 
Jeff

His reply:

"Making Progress"



So anyway, to participate here is my wife's Widow.

View attachment 1403033


----------



## Long Rifle (Dec 8, 2011)

Omega, 66", [email protected] 1/2"
'71 Kodiak Magnum, 52", [email protected]"
Fox High Sierra, 60", [email protected], just came today!
I've also got a '67 Bear Tamerlane on the rack, [email protected], ready to do some light restoration work on.


----------



## thejake254 (Jan 22, 2008)

Gonna use this one for everything this year. Gamemaster [email protected]


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

*Spig and Blackbrook*

The current recurves.


----------



## Wayko (Dec 22, 2011)

Looks like for hunting: Deer, is the old, mid 60's Bear Kodiak, backing that up (due to age of the Bear), is a Samick Phantom, & a White Wolf Stillhunter long bow.
Small game is a Bamboo backed Hickory Rudder longbow & The White Wolf.


----------



## tichound (Mar 3, 2008)

Tradtech Titan 17" riser, tradtech carbon wood limbs 45#.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

JParanee said:


> I'm not a long bow guy, but Kegans bows have nice lines


They do, don't they? Downright elegant curve, and they just look fast strung...
Some really neat stuff. Good thread idea! Reminds me that I've got to get around to doing my bow fashion shoot, to make them feel glamorous! Some stuff that looks very cool, stuff that looks quite gorgeous, and my lord, your 'Buffalo' bow looks outright trick.

I'd like to know how Ray applied his pimpedness.


----------



## voodoofire1 (Jan 24, 2006)

First is a bow made for me by Mike Baker, it's one of the best longbows I have ever shot..64",[email protected]
Second is my personal Elk risered test dummy that I call #1, because it's the first one I built...60",[email protected]
Third is the Voodoo Queen, an all natural(no glass) 3 pc. Elk risered bow made for me by James Parker, many time winner of primitive archers bow of the year and bow of the month....60" and [email protected]
and last but not least is my hot rod warf, 66",[email protected], with zebrawood/paduak limbs by BK and Ken for the Walk the talk competition......
and in case your wondering, I just gave away my Elk ILF riser to BK, he's been a great friend.....


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

Been shooting this Titan with Extreme BF limbs since it was in the prototype stage, just shy of 7 years now.

















KPC


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

I love bow porn, lol. Nice looking rigs fellas. I have been shooting my 47# @ 27 inch Omega and my 1964 zebrawood Fred Bear Grizzly. I really thinned the herd. I love both bows. Starting to miss my ILF bows I got rid of.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

09 Custom Hatfield


----------



## fotoguy (Jul 30, 2007)

I will probably be hunting most with my bamboo backed, osage longbow made for me by a friend....I have been shooting it a majority of the time...it is 45# at my draw length of 26", and is quiet...I will be shooting 45-50# poplar shafts, with most likely magnus or zwickey heads....










Also, since I just got my Schafer Silvertip refinished..I may have to take it out and get it bloodied all over again....with that setup I will be using Carbon Express Heritage 150's, with some combination of broadheads and/or inserts to get me 300 grains up front....most likely 100 grain brass inserts with magnus or zwickey heads....











Lee


----------



## bowhuntrmaniac (Jan 22, 2012)

Sorry no pics but I have a TT Titan 1 with clear glass/wood limbs at my 27.25" draw 45# with 28.75" 1916 arrows 135 gr. tips , and a new Thunder horn strap on quiver for huntin' . Shooting off shelf. It shoots great if I do my part right.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Some very nice bows here 

Lee I'm a Silvertip fan myself 

These are Two of mine


----------



## Jeb-D. (Sep 21, 2011)

Hoyt Pro Medalist 66" 43# (craigslist baby!)
Greatree Solo Black


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Silvertips...nice.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Easy you have some very beautiful bows


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, here are my real trad bows, two Samick SLB and a Milton Cable Pyramid bow.










Here are my FITA barebows. The blue bow is a Best Moon, the Silver is a Best Zenit and the other is a Bernardini Nilo with Border HEX6 limbs. I have a number of different limbs that I mount on the Moon and Zenit depending on what I am shooting. I have been using PSE ProElite on the Moon. I also have some Border CXB that I will probably use with the Zenit as an indoor stringwalking bow.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Vey cool Hank and I like the diversity


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice bows Hank, I like the Bernardini riser, looks like something from the future.


----------



## JRN11 (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice bows guys!


----------



## EthanJM (Jun 11, 2012)

Here is what I am just learning to shoot, a 75# @28" Martin Hunter. Was Black Wolf's bow. Over 20 years old and shooting like new. Very strong. I am sure Black Wolf would like to see it, so here it is.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

EthanJM said:


> Here is what I am just learning to shoot, a 75# @28" Martin Hunter. Was Black Wolf's bow. Over 20 years old and shooting like new. Very strong. I am sure Black Wolf would like to see it, so here it is.
> View attachment 1406549


Sweet!!! :thumbs_up

I'm sooo glad you're enjoying it!

Ray :shade:


----------



## Mo0se (Sep 24, 2002)

This when it arrives!! Milton just sent me these pics of my completed bow not less than 5 mins ago!
21st Century Edge Carbon...Bamboo limbs, Black Pakka riser, 68" [email protected]
View attachment 1407322

View attachment 1407327

View attachment 1407332

View attachment 1407337


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Mo0se said:


> This when it arrives!! Milton just sent me these pics of my completed bow not less than 5 mins ago!
> 21st Century Edge Carbon...Bamboo limbs, Black Pakka riser, 68" [email protected]
> View attachment 1407322
> 
> ...


I've a Nova from earlier times... lovely bows and sweeet shooters.


----------



## Mo0se (Sep 24, 2002)

rattus58 said:


> I've a Nova from earlier times... lovely bows and sweeet shooters.


Yes sir..I can't wait for the package! I shot the one this one is based on very well..Milton did a great job.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Moose 


Really good looking bow 

Congrats


----------



## Mo0se (Sep 24, 2002)

JParanee said:


> Moose
> 
> 
> Really good looking bow
> ...


Thank you sir!


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

One of my current faves, is this simple Bambo backed Hickory 72" longbow at 50/55# ( thats what it says on the bow, I haven't scaled it), made by Rudderbows. It's basically a simple D shape flatbow. It really forces me to focus on my technique and I've been nailing it lately. The arrows ar GT's 1535 trads. Haven't taken any fresh pics of my new Bamabow yet.


----------



## peshikthe (Aug 1, 2011)

i use a 69 bear tigercat for 3d andjust plain fun 45 pounds, and for huntign i use a 67 browning nomad 1 at 53 pounds and it is wicked fast. i dont do pictures well. the tigercat is near mint the browning is nice but has hunting scratches and marks but still functional and it is the same age as me.lol


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

I've been shooting this Hoyt Buffalo for over a year and it's my main hunting and 3-D bow. I use 45# limbs 3-D and 50# hunting.








Also shoot this Morrison 17" riser and 45# Dryad Epic bamboo limbs.








And have a pair of Tradtech Extreme BF limbs on the bench and a Titan II riser on the way but it's a moot point since I tore my right elbow tendon and am awaiting surgery so no shooting for quite a while.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Reddogge 

I am sorry o hear about your injury 

I am anxious to here how you like the Titan and the BF's hopefully you have a speedy recovery 

What length limbs ?


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

Med on a 17" riser. Thanks for the thoughts. A bit of bad luck. Surgery hasn't even been scheduled yet and it will be a good 8-10 weeks after that for shooting.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Red good luck 

Sorry I missed you at Balimore are you still coming to Denton Hill ?

I am very anxious to see what you think of the BMs compared to what you are shooting


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

No, I'll miss Denton Hill this year. Can't set up camp one armed and can't shoot. Don't know when surgery is either. Have some fun there.


----------



## bowman79 (Jul 9, 2012)

This isn't the prettiest bow out there, but I do take it to competitions. 65" 49#


----------

